# 8" Frying Pans. Yay or Nay?



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 12, 2022)

I don't currently have an 8" and while there are times when I know one would be convenient, I also have space issues and don't like having cookware that I'll rarely use.

What say you KKF? Do you use an 8" much? For what?


----------



## rmrf (Jan 12, 2022)

I use stick 8" pans for searing small roasts on the stove top or toasting spices. My most used sizes are 12+" and 8". I never make only 2 fried eggs, but if I did I would use that 8".


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 12, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I don't currently have an 8" and while there are times when I know one would be convenient, I also have space issues and don't like having cookware that I'll rarely use.
> 
> What say you KKF? Do you use an 8" much? For what?



I have 8, 10, 12 inch skillets—all useful to have IMO. Sometimes I just wanna fry up a single egg; fry up smaller quantities; etc.


----------



## daveb (Jan 12, 2022)

8" is useful for single portions and (for me) is the easiest size to flip a couple three eggs. And it will nest inside its larger brethren, not requiring extra space.


----------



## ian (Jan 12, 2022)

No to 8"! Bad size! Too small!


----------



## McMan (Jan 12, 2022)

Space schmace. Just stack em 
I like 8"--good for single-person stuff, or for cooking garnishes, toasting spices, etc, and they fit in the d/w once laziness takes hold (assuming stainless). Plus, for some things, there's a benefit to having things crowded in a smaller pan--prevents scorching, perfect size for potato galette, etc..
I think a lot of it likely depends on what you cook and how many you cook for. If you're going to be using a few pans at once, 8" stainless has a place. I also really like the little 7-8" vintage cast iron, and they work well for a lot of things, transfer stove to oven well, can be good to bake in--but mostly if you're cooking for 1-2 people... If you spend most time with one pan cooking, then 8" is way too small.
Regardless, worthwhile IMO to have an 8" stainless as well as a cast iron (if you're into cast iron). A calphalon is 15-bucks at Marshalls, so it's not going to break the bank to give one a spin and see if it fits your style/needs.


----------



## Michi (Jan 12, 2022)

I have a coated 8" pan that gets used for smaller jobs, such as a few sausages or an omelette. I find it useful but, if I could have only one pan, it would be 12".


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 12, 2022)

McMan said:


> Space schmace. Just stack em
> I like 8"--good for single-person stuff, or for cooking garnishes, toasting spices, etc, and they fit in the d/w once laziness takes hold (assuming stainless). Plus, for some things, there's a benefit to having things crowded in a smaller pan--prevents scorching, perfect size for potato galette, etc..
> I think a lot of it likely depends on what you cook and how many you cook for. If you're going to be using a few pans at once, 8" stainless has a place. I also really like the little 7-8" vintage cast iron, and they work well for a lot of things, transfer stove to oven well, can be good to bake in--but mostly if you're cooking for 1-2 people... If you spend most time with one pan cooking, then 8" is way too small.
> Regardless, worthwhile IMO to have an 8" stainless as well as a cast iron (if you're into cast iron). A calphalon is 15-bucks at Marshalls, so it's not going to break the bank to give one a spin and see if it fits your style/needs.



I'm finally getting my pans organized and stacked. I have racks so the pans don't sit inside each other any more. I have the critical bases covered so with a couple slots left to fill, I'm being choosy/picky/PITA about what is going to fill them.

Most of my cooking is for two these days and like I said, there are times when one would be handy, especially like @daveb said with eggs.

I'm done buying pans, non-stick or otherwise. Over the past two or three years I've been slowly swapping out the old stuff with good stuff. Well, large stock pots and such I don't mind, but frying pans, saucepans, etc I'm just buying the better stuff now.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Jan 12, 2022)

On my gas range, the 8" de Buyer is really too small for any of the burners except the small 'simmer' burner. The other burners all have a single ring of gas jets and they are large enough that only the outer edge of pan really gets heated. The 8" pan works great on our little portable induction burner, but that' often not out for use.

I do think 8" is a hand size, though.


----------



## tomsch (Jan 12, 2022)

If I'm making a non-French style two egg omelet for myself then I'll grab the 8" non-stick just to be quick in the mornings when I'm working. I had an 8" cast iron skillet that I found I never used so gave that to my daughter who seems to use it all the time.


----------



## sumis (Jan 12, 2022)

i have a non-stick and a stainless 8".
great for single omelettes, single portions, searing whatever filet before oven – the others in the household loves the non-stick.

i often make double protein meals – veggie + non-veggie - since my wife is a vegetarian. so i frequently use the 'one-portion-staonless-pan' for the veggie alternative so to speak.

and i got a 8" demeyere industry 5 for no extra cost when i got the 12"  [actually a great deal cause i got them both for 25% less than one 12" pan.

space is not a problem with an 8".

.


----------



## Colorado_cutter (Jan 12, 2022)

I use an 8" skillet all the time, for such things as an egg or two, toasting spices or nuts, charring shishito peppers, reheating leftovers for one person (we don't have a microwave), cooking garlic and/or small amounts of something saucy (like say, puttanesca sauce). Actually, I have two. One is a modern Lodge, and the other is an older Lodge from the 1930s that I got from my Great Aunt June. The vintage one is a little lighter and slicker, but I don't see a lot of daylight between the two. They both season up just about the same.

If I had to choose one skillet it would be a 12". If I had to choose two, it would be TWO 12" skillets. If I had to choose two of different sizes, it would be a 12" and an 8". We've got a 10", but for us that is the one that seems to be the odd size out, and we don't use it a whole lot. We've also got a tiny one, maybe a 6". Also, not used much. The handle is lower so it is close to the gas grate- harder to get a hand and hot mitt in there without burning yourself. If it weren't a fancy vintage Griswold I probably would have given it away.


----------



## LostHighway (Jan 12, 2022)

I'm cooking for two most of the time. My 10" frypan (stainless lined) is used very frequently, the 12" which is nonstick is used semi-frequently either for the size or the nonstick properties, the 8" gets used occasionally, but the least of the three, mostly for toasting nuts and spices or some small quantity sauces. Since they are relatively inexpensive and don't take up much space nested I think an 8" is worth having but it certainly isn't essential.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 12, 2022)

LostHighway said:


> I'm cooking for two most of the time. My 10" frypan (stainless lined) is used very frequently, the 12" which is nonstick is used semi-frequently either for the size or the nonstick properties, the 8" gets used occasionally, but the least of the three, mostly for toasting nuts and spices or some small quantity sauces. Since they are relatively inexpensive and don't take up much space nested I think an 8" is worth having but it certainly isn't essential.



We have stainless and non-stick in both 10" and 12". The 10" pans far and away get the most use. If I do get an 8" it would be non-stick.

I use a little 2qt stainless saucepan for my spice toasting and such.


----------



## Rangen (Jan 12, 2022)

8" is perfect for making a big-ass burger for lunch, without setting the spattering grease on fire, like the 5" does.


----------



## Rangen (Jan 12, 2022)

Non-stick, well, I'm agin' it, mostly. My complete list of non-stick pans:

1 8" fry pan, for my wife to use, to keep her away from the cast iron and copper, which she would otherwise put in the sink afterwards
1 evasee, for my wife to make things like spaghetti sauce
One 3 quart saucepan, purely for risotto, because I'm the only person in the world who can't keep it from sticking, to judge by a thread here
One Julia Child-type omelette pan, that I use frequently, because I wimped out and wasn't sure I could keep the bare metal version properly non-stick. It's great.


----------



## Justinv (Jan 13, 2022)

like others here, I have a bunch of sizes: 8”, 9”, 10”, 12”. 8, 9, 10 are generally egg pans and ceramic nonstick (and replaced regularly). 10” for omelettes, 8” for fried eggs, and the 9 or 10 for scrambled. My stainless 10s never got used so they are gone from the kitchen. I keep 12” in stainless, carbon, and nonstick in the kitchen and all get heavy general use.

For many of the little tasks mentioned by others like toasting spices, reheating food, cooking small vegetable sides, I don’t use skillets and prefer a stainless saucier instead. I have those in 3 sizes. I find the stainless sauciers eliminate the need for small stainless skillets. They have lids and high sides which make it easier to toss, steam, etc.


----------



## big_adventure (Jan 13, 2022)

I have one and it gets used pretty regularly. It's great for caramelizing a few shallots or cooking some tofu for one or two. It's the side piece, as it were - you wouldn't want to go home to it every day and raise the kids with it, but it's great for the occasional thoughtless fling.


----------



## gentiscid (Jan 13, 2022)

10” cast iron lodge skillet. Thats all u need!


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 13, 2022)

gentiscid said:


> Buy them all! 10” cast iron lodge skillet. Thats all u need!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 13, 2022)

my most used pan is a 8" (or so) carbon steel skillet. there is only my wife and myself. so it works for dishes for two.


----------



## btbyrd (Jan 13, 2022)

If I could only have 2, I'd have a 10 and a 12. But I like having an 8" too, mostly for eggs, but sometimes for other smaller tasks. Among my stainless and nonstick pans, it's the size that gets used the least. You can't cook two chicken breasts in it, and if you start sauteeing more than a small quantity of veg in it, it gets crowded and starts to steam. If I didn't already have some 8" pans, I'd start with a nonstick 8" because so much of what I cook in it is eggs. Cast iron and carbon steel are great for certain kinds of eggs, but for scrambled that's not done fast and hard over high heat, nonstick is the way to go.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 13, 2022)

Having already owned several Made-In stainless steel pieces, a little while back, I ordered a 10" non-stick to replace to replace one of our old and failing Calphalon pans. The wife scoffed and guffawed at the price. When they were "my" pans she didn't care, but for a pan she would use the most, she found it quite expensive.

Well, after using that pan for a few weeks, she promptly ordered us the 12" non-stick as soon as it came back in stock. Hell, she brags to everyone that will listen about how nice those pan are.

We use 10" pans a lot and still have one Calphalon non-stick that's in pretty good shape. She informed me this afternoon that she thinks we should just order another 10" Made-In.

So, I suspect my 8" plans are on hold. But, having my wife this into decent cookware makes that okay.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jan 13, 2022)

PS another use for the 8" is as a press for your 10" skillet - especially if they are cast iron (not sure what type of skillet you're looking at). So I say get it because it opens up the door to some pretty cool techniques. Everything from sandwiches to 'shroom steaks. For example:


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 13, 2022)

chiffonodd said:


> PS another use for the 8" is as a press for your 10" skillet - especially if they are cast iron (not sure what type of skillet you're looking at). So I say get it because it opens up the door to some pretty cool techniques. Everything from sandwiches to 'shroom steaks. For example:




I'll be getting some of these when they come back in stock:








Chef's Press


Chef's Press is "a weight adjustable tool that is vented to release moisture and allows food to cook 20-30% faster, yielding better results with greater ease. Whether you're a home cook or a professional chef" (thechefspress.com) Made in Oakland by Chef Bruce Hill.




bernalcutlery.com


----------



## chiffonodd (Jan 13, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I'll be getting some of these when they come back in stock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The venting is definitely an advantage over the nested pan, I'm sure. Just thought you might want another reason to snag an 8"


----------



## Justinv (Jan 13, 2022)

I prefer a brick.


----------



## sansho (Jan 13, 2022)

i use it all the time when cooking for myself. perfect for an egg or two.


----------



## Justinv (Jan 13, 2022)

I also have a copper pot specially calibrated for pressing a grilled cheese.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 13, 2022)

ian said:


> No to 8"! Bad size! Too small!


Dude, this thread is about pans...


----------



## ian (Jan 13, 2022)

WildBoar said:


> Dude, this thread is about pans...



 You're saying that this thread is different from the other 10000 threads?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 14, 2022)

I am a home cook so sometimes a small pan does the job well.

I think 8” fry pans are great for things like minced garlic sautéed in oil or other small jobs like toasting spices or nuts.

I have a couple All-Clad and somehow they are the most difficult pans I have ever used. They overheat very easily. So if you are using an 8” pan crank DOWN the heat.


----------



## daveb (Jan 14, 2022)

Jeff said:


> So if you are using a quality pan crank DOWN the heat.



FTFY


----------



## coxhaus (Jan 14, 2022)

Here is my small pan. It is 7 inches. It works great for 1 or 2 fried eggs. The 1 on the left is my crepe pan and it works for omelets. If I scramble then we use a larger non-stick pan. The small pans don't fit my big burners very well so I have to be careful and keep it turned down.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 14, 2022)

daveb said:


> FTFY


???
“FTFY””
???


----------



## ian (Jan 14, 2022)

Jeff said:


> ???
> “FTFY””
> ???



He "Fixed This (your post) For You" by replacing 8" with quality.


----------



## daveb (Jan 14, 2022)

Ian nailed it. Most cooks would do well to lower the heat to just what is required to do the job at hand - says the guy who at work only knows two stove top settings, wide open and off.


----------



## OldSaw (Jan 14, 2022)

I don’t have as many pans as I used to, but I like my 8” carbon steel pan from Solidteknics. Center of pot rack just to the right of the red one.





Since getting a Demeyere Proline 9.4” pan, I would say that’s probably my current favorite small pan.





I got rid of most of my cast iron when I switched from gas to induction. I kept the two Solidteknics carbon steel pans and my wife uses them more than I do. I prefer the Demeyere pans now over everything else.





When I’m making omelettes for me and my wife I cook the filling (onions, peppers, etc.) in the small pan and make the omelettes in the 12” Demeyere pan. The 8” pan is nice for two eggs. If I’m going to make a quick egg sandwich I’ll grab the 8” pan since I’ll only be making 1 or 2 eggs.

Sometimes I want to toast some seeds or nuts. Pine nuts were the last thing I toasted. I want something light so I can keep them moving quickly, without throwing out my wrist, so I don’t burn them. Seems like they go from perfectly toasted to completely burned in just a few milliseconds so this is important.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 14, 2022)

ian said:


> You're saying that this thread is different from the other 10000 threads?


went right over your head...


----------



## ian (Jan 14, 2022)

WildBoar said:


> went right over your head...



 I think my response to your response went right over your head.


----------



## daveb (Jan 14, 2022)

OldSaw said:


> Sometimes I want to toast some seeds or nuts. Pine nuts were the last thing I toasted. I want something light so I can keep them moving quickly, without throwing out my wrist, so I don’t burn them. Seems like they go from perfectly toasted to completely burned in just a few milliseconds so this is important.



If you can smell them it's time to get them off the heat. Right now.


----------



## Rangen (Jan 14, 2022)

OldSaw said:


> Pine nuts were the last thing I toasted. I want something light so I can keep them moving quickly, without throwing out my wrist, so I don’t burn them. Seems like they go from perfectly toasted to completely burned in just a few milliseconds so this is important.



I think we must be toasting them at different heat levels.


----------



## OldSaw (Jan 14, 2022)

Rangen said:


> I think we must be toasting them at different heat levels.


Maybe I’m not a very good cook. Or maybe I exaggerate slightly to illustrate a point.


----------



## coxhaus (Jan 16, 2022)

Two eggs in my small pan.


----------

